# Egyptian tortoise pictures



## Tim/Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

We haven't posted any pictures in a while - it's hard to get good pics when they aren't outside with natural lighting :-( . But we thought we would share some of our little Egyptian group. 

Here is one of the older of our group, growing a nicely patterened shell.






These are 3 hatchlings we got recently. 





This is the same 3 with something for reference (the hand above is that of our 10 year-old child so reference is difficult with those).





If you feed Mazuri, you'll recognize that Mazuri chunk beside the baby Egyptian. Egyptians really are tiny!


----------



## sakkakth (Dec 11, 2008)

i LOVE them! so adorable.


----------



## kevantheman35 (Dec 11, 2008)

simply amazing! ill have some someday someday..


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 11, 2008)

Great pictures Tim & Robin  They are looking great.  If you post plastron pictures of your larger one I might be able to sex it. 

Danny


----------



## Tim/Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

egyptiandan said:


> Great pictures Tim & Robin  They are looking great.  If you post plastron pictures of your larger one I might be able to sex it.
> 
> Danny



Oh good, thanks much for offering. Here is a group shot, then individuals from left to right.


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 11, 2008)

I would have to say that they were all males. I'm sure about the ones on the left and right and only slightly iffy about the one in the middle. 

Danny


----------



## Tim/Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

egyptiandan said:


> I would have to say that they were all males. I'm sure about the ones on the left and right and only slightly iffy about the one in the middle.
> 
> Danny



Thanks Danny! Well we still have the other 3 babies. Perhaps some girls will turn out from those. We enjoy them all regardless.


----------



## Isa (Dec 12, 2008)

They are so tinny and so cute 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh my goodness those babies are ADORABLE!

SO CUTE. Got any more pics? I love the size reference one with 
a pen! Awesome shots...

What must their little faces look like? So tiny!


----------



## Tim/Robin (Dec 16, 2008)

Meg90 said:


> Oh my goodness those babies are ADORABLE!
> 
> SO CUTE. Got any more pics? I love the size reference one with
> a pen! Awesome shots...
> ...



Always have more pics ;-) !! I looked for face shots. Here are a few.


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow they are just amazing....If I do get my Greek hatchling I'm sure I'll do nothing but take pictures! These little guys are so personable...
I just love their little mugs!

And it just amazes me how they are like little miniatures of the adults...
everything in perfect proportion!

Do these have names yet?


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 30, 2009)

those are some amazing tortoises and photos. great job breeding an extremely hard to breed species!


----------



## Tim/Robin (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks, they are amazing. We will have to add updated photos. They are even better now, a year later. We have not bred them, we only purchased hatchlings with the intent to breed them someday. So far, it is looking like we may have gotten lucky and ended up with 3.3 but it may change as they continue to grow.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 30, 2009)

OMGosh! They are just beautiful...I want one or two....or 3......


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 30, 2009)

Whoa, are those little guys precious or what?!

Why does the top photo guy have a dimple on his head?

How do you feed such tiny mouths?

LOVED the Mazuri shot...talk about scale!


----------



## sammi (Dec 30, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL pictures! They're so tiny and cute! Thanks for sharing! =] I especially love the mini terra cotta hut with the mazuri picture =]


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow I had no idea they were so tiny!! That picture of the 3 hatchlings next to the pen is a great shot to show their true size! 
So cute 

eta: I didn't realize this thread was so old! I was really confused when I saw Meg talking about getting a Greek hatchling...I was thinking she was getting another!


----------



## Italianlnm (Dec 31, 2009)

ChiKat-- I did the SAME thing!! I was thinking that she was getting another one.

Also, How big do these tortoise's get?


----------



## dreadyA (Dec 31, 2009)

Italianlnm said:


> Also, How big do these tortoise's get?


It states here that they range from 3-5 inches/8-12 cm.

http://www.chelonia.org/Articles/tkleinmannicare.htm


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 31, 2009)

They usually get 4 to 5 inches SCL, but I have males that have maxed out at under 4 inches. 

Danny


----------



## Tim/Robin (Dec 31, 2009)

Here are the photos of these Egyptians today. They've sure grown in a year! Here are the same three babies next to a pen, like we took a year ago. 







Here are all 6 of them. The three on the left are about 6 months older than the three on the right. 






Face shot of one we think is a female





Group shots


----------



## Italianlnm (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh My.. how precious.. I sort of want one.. I want a tortiose that stays smaller..


----------



## Isa (Dec 31, 2009)

They are beautiful 
Thanks for sharing the beautiful pics with us


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 31, 2009)

They all look great 

Danny


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 31, 2009)

I can't get over how adorable they are!! Their shells are absolutely stunning.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 1, 2010)

You guys should just make your own calendar! You have such great photography skills! I love the one where they are all lined up like an invading troop of killer zombie tortoises! AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! You could pose a terrified Barbie in their path of fearsome death and destruction...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 1, 2010)

Stephanie, I'm beginning to think you have too much time on your hands! Do your kids appreciate your sense of humor?


----------

